# Was gehört auf eine SSD und was nicht ?



## Sebi1998 (20. Mai 2014)

*Was gehört auf eine SSD und was nicht ?*

Hey Leute meine SSD wird bald voll sein und wollte mal fragen was drauf gehört und nicht.  Kommen nur Spiele auf ne SSD oder kann ich die auf meiner 1Tb Fesplatte auch drauf tun ? Weil SSD beschleunigt ja dern Prozessor.....


Ich weißt net ob ich die Spiele auch einfach auf der 1TB Festplatte drauf ziehen kann ohne das ich im Spiel leistung verliere ??!


Danke ! 
(Samsung 120Gb SSD)


----------



## CoreLHD (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was gehört auf eine SSD und was nicht ?*



Sebi1998 schrieb:


> Weil SSD beschleunigt ja dern Prozessor...



Nein, eine SSD mach den Prozessor nicht schneller. Sie Beschleunigt lediglich die Ladezeiten von Windows und Programmen sofern diese auf ihr installiert sind. Du solltest also nur die Spiele und Programme auf die SSD packen, bei denen dir schnelle Ladezeiten wichtig sind. Das Speil läuft durch die SSD nicht flüssiger oder so.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was gehört auf eine SSD und was nicht ?*

Also auf jeden Fall das OS! und Programme wie Afterburner, CoreTemp, etc. Ansonsten ist es sinnlos.
Für Spiele entweder eine 2te anschaffen oder die am meisten unter Nachladeruckler leiden raufklatschen, dabei immer den Speicherplatz im Auge haben. Eine SSD sollte 10% immer freien Speicherplatz haben, um defekte Speicherzellen zu ersetzen (keine Ahnung ob das immernoch so ist).


----------



## PunkPuster (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was gehört auf eine SSD und was nicht ?*

Ich hab au 120GB auf meiner Win-SSD.
Ich mach auf die eig alle Programme, und das Spiel welches ich am häufigsten Spiel. Zur Zeit ist das LoL und dann hab ich noch BF3 drauf installiert (einfach weil die Maps abartig lange zu laden brauchen) ansonsten installier ich alles auf ne HDD. Daten wie Bilder, Musik und Filme gehören sowiso nicht auf ne SSD.


----------



## rackcity (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was gehört auf eine SSD und was nicht ?*

OS SSD: OS,sony vegas,FF,etc etc (normale anwendungen wo davon einen vorteil haben)

alles andere kommt auf ne HDD oder auf ne 2te SSD.


----------



## Sebi1998 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was gehört auf eine SSD und was nicht ?*

Wenn ich mir eine 2 anschaffe (dumme Frage ) kann wo muss ich die anstecken ? Brauch ich nochmal ein Kabel und muss ich da was noch syn.. das die gleich wie die 1 lauft ?


----------



## Euda (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was gehört auf eine SSD und was nicht ?*

Nabend Sebi1998,

hier musst du jeweils deine eigenen Prioritäten setzen — die meisten Titel profitieren von einer SSD insbesondere hinsichtlich Ladezeiten und Objekt-Pop-Ups (aufploppende Objekte auf der Spielmap). Dies unterscheidet sich von Engine zu Engine, Generation zu Generation und von Genre zu Genre stark und somit kannst du bei einigen Spielen abwägen, ob nun einen tatsächlichen Nutzen aus deinem Flashlaufwerk ziehst. Ein Beispiel: Ich selbst werfe sämtliche ältere Titel ausschließlich auf meine HDD, da hier die Ladezeiten meist kaum profitieren und die entsprechenden Spiele bei mir auch nur einen sekundären Rang, für LANs und gelegentliches Daddeln mit Freunden, erfüllen. Ebenso darf für Rennspiele technisch bedingt auch meine HDD aufgewendet werden - GRID 2, Shift 2 Unleashed, diverse Dirt-Ableger und Ähnliche beanspruchen nur eine geringe Speichermenge und ebenso werden beim Laden eines Rennens nur die im Vergleich zu grafisch glänzenden Vertretern anderer Genres kleinen Daten (Autos, Mapobjekte, Skript usw.) in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen. Die Ladezeiten profitieren hier zwar leicht, sind jedoch ohnehin sehr kurz und die paar Sekunden seien der HDD verziehen.
Open-World-Spiele machen auf einer SSD bspw. sehr viel Sinn, da hier oft Bereiche riesiger Maps direkt in den RAM gestreamt werden müssen und nicht alle Daten beim Ladebildschirm gezogen werden.
Daten wie Musik, Grafiken, Videos usw. profitieren von einer SSD ebenfalls nicht, zumindest solange du sie nur alltäglich benutzt und nicht regelmäßig bearbeitest, hin- und herkopierst etc.

MfG,
Euda


----------



## DiZER (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was gehört auf eine SSD und was nicht ?*



Sebi1998 schrieb:


> Hey Leute meine SSD wird bald voll sein und wollte mal fragen was drauf gehört und nicht.  Kommen nur Spiele auf ne SSD oder kann ich die auf meiner 1Tb Fesplatte auch drauf tun ? Weil SSD beschleunigt ja dern Prozessor.....
> 
> 
> Ich weißt net ob ich die Spiele auch einfach auf der 1TB Festplatte drauf ziehen kann ohne das ich im Spiel leistung verliere ??!
> ...




im besten fall alles wenn sie groß genug ist, eine normale HDD kann durch die performance einer SSD nie ersetzt werden.

wichtig wäre in jedem fall erstmal nur das OS, alles andere auf eine HDD.

mfg


----------



## Sebi1998 (20. Mai 2014)

Danke ! Das hatt mir schon mal sehr viel geholfen !  Soll ich gleich dann net 250Gb SSD holen das ich Ruhe habe ?  


Das wären ma meine Pc Daten  bin damit zufrieden und läuft hammer geil aber die SSD stören mich noch : CHA: Corsair Carbide 300R, Window

Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.4GHz, 6MB L3 Cache

Gigabyte Z87X-D3H, Intel Z87, So. 1150

Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC

4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 CL9 low, Rev S. (2x
4GB = 8GB)

120GB Samsung 840 EVO, SATA3

1TB Western Digital Caviar Black, 1003FZEX, SATA3

LG GH24NS SATA 24x DVD-Brenner

580W BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 CM, 80Plus Gold

LED-Flexlight HighDensity, 30cm, blue

300Mbps WLAN-Adapter PCIe, TL-WN881ND

Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H100i

BeQuiet! Shadow Wings Mid-Speed, 120mm 15,13 75,63

Scythe Kaze Q 4 Kanal Lüftersteuerung 3.5", schwarz 10,92 10,92

24" LG Flatron 24EA53VQ, VGA, DVI, HDMI


Euda schrieb:


> Nabend Sebi1998,
> 
> hier musst du jeweils deine eigenen Prioritäten setzen — die meisten Titel profitieren von einer SSD insbesondere hinsichtlich Ladezeiten und Objekt-Pop-Ups (aufploppende Objekte auf der Spielmap). Dies unterscheidet sich von Engine zu Engine, Generation zu Generation und von Genre zu Genre stark und somit kannst du bei einigen Spielen abwägen, ob nun einen tatsächlichen Nutzen aus deinem Flashlaufwerk ziehst. Ein Beispiel: Ich selbst werfe sämtliche ältere Titel ausschließlich auf meine HDD, da hier die Ladezeiten meist kaum profitieren und die entsprechenden Spiele bei mir auch nur einen sekundären Rang, für LANs und gelegentliches Daddeln mit Freunden, erfüllen. Ebenso darf für Rennspiele technisch bedingt auch meine HDD aufgewendet werden - GRID 2, Shift 2 Unleashed, diverse Dirt-Ableger und Ähnliche beanspruchen nur eine geringe Speichermenge und ebenso werden beim Laden eines Rennens nur die im Vergleich zu grafisch glänzenden Vertretern anderer Genres kleinen Daten (Autos, Mapobjekte, Skript usw.) in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen. Die Ladezeiten profitieren hier zwar leicht, sind jedoch ohnehin sehr kurz und die paar Sekunden seien der HDD verziehen.
> Open-World-Spiele machen auf einer SSD bspw. sehr viel Sinn, da hier oft Bereiche riesiger Maps direkt in den RAM gestreamt werden müssen und nicht alle Daten beim Ladebildschirm gezogen werden.
> ...



Kann ich jetzt eigentlich alle Ordner hinüber ziehen ? zb. Steam (wegen den Games) da lassen ?





DiZER schrieb:


> im besten fall alles wenn sie groß genug ist, eine normale HDD kann durch die performance einer SSD nie ersetzt werden.
> 
> wichtig wäre in jedem fall erstmal nur das OS, alles andere auf eine HDD.
> 
> mfg


----------



## DiZER (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was gehört auf eine SSD und was nicht ?*



Sebi1998 schrieb:


> Kann ich jetzt eigentlich alle Ordner hinüber ziehen ? zb. Steam (wegen den Games) da lassen ?



warum denn hinüber ziehen?

solltest dir in zukunft zumindest angewöhnen nach einer frischen OS installation auf einer SSD, anschließend denn standard installationspfad von windows von hand aus auf deine HDD zu legen.

dann wäre es auch schon erledigt gewesen.

einzelne ordner rüber ziehen geht natürlich als notlösung - richtig ist es aber so nicht ganz,
weil nicht immer die windows registry mitspielt.


----------



## Cinnayum (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was gehört auf eine SSD und was nicht ?*

Für so einige Spiele lohnt sich die Installation auf der SSD ganz erheblich.

Civilization V etwa lädt in einem Drittel der Zeit (was bei bis zu 4-5 Minuten Hauptmenü + Savegame auf einem Laptop erheblich ist).
Auch für MMOs kann es sinnvoll sein.

Es bringt jedoch wenig bei Spielen, in denen eine Partie erst losgeht, wenn alle Mitspieler zu Ende geladen haben. Meistens ist man eh nicht der langsamste (DOTA2 oder LoL z.B.).

Bei Steam musst du den Client auf die SSD installieren und dann bei jeder Spieleinstallation auswählen in welche Bibliothek das Spiel soll. (Laufwerksbuchstabe C für die SSD und D, oder was auch immer deine 1 TB-Platte ist, für die HDD)

Das aktuelle Lieblingsspiel würde ich immer auf die SSD packen.

Ordner einfach herüberziehen wird nicht so ohne weiteres funktionieren. Windows musst du entweder per Clone-Tool duplizieren oder neu aufsetzen.
Spiele / Programme muss man idR neu installieren.

Herüberziehen funktioniert jedoch bei WoW, Guild Wars 2, League of Legends problemlos.
Wo es auch geht, sind Steam-Spiele. Da muss man jedoch wissen, wo die abgelegt sind.
Du kopierst das Spiel von der Festplatte C: (z.B: C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Borderlands 2) in den richtigen Pfad auf der SSD: z.B. E:\Steam\SteamApps\common\Borderlands 2.
Dann tust du so, als würdest du das Spiel in der Bibliothek (hier in E:\Steam) installieren und Steam merkt, dass dort schon eine Kopie liegt und prüft, ob alle Dateien vorhanden sind. Dann kannst du es direkt ohne weiteren Download spielen.


----------



## DiZER (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was gehört auf eine SSD und was nicht ?*

ladezeiten bei spielen verbessern sich durch eine *SSD* derzeit "noch", leider nur marginal.


----------

